# I want to know why people debadge their BMWs.



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

And what is wrong with a 525? Bit of V8 snobbery I suspect !!!!


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

If you're going to de-badge the exterior then you better do the interior and any decals in your engine compartment. Until you do all that, then you could be called a WANNABE!


----------



## Pharaoh (Feb 2, 2006)

all i know is this when it comes to debadging.

1. we know your engine compartment is lacking when you debadge, you may say it's cleaner blah blah blah but we know you're ashamed and want to hide the fact.
2. I like to be 100% sure that is the case so I can cut you off and will be sure you wont be able to catch up and get revenge, a badged bmw clarifies this. (i like to look down on others on the road and feel superior)
3. if some how you happened to fool me and have a beast under your hood after i cut you off. I apologize in advance, don't make me look bad in front of the gf i don't currently have.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Pharaoh said:


> all i know is this when it comes to debadging.
> 
> 1. we know your engine compartment is lacking when you debadge, you may say it's cleaner blah blah blah but we know you're ashamed and want to hide the fact.
> 2. I like to be 100% sure that is the case so I can cut you off and will be sure you wont be able to catch up and get revenge, a badged bmw clarifies this. (i like to look down on others on the road and feel superior)
> 3. if some how you happened to fool me and have a beast under your hood after i cut you off. I apologize in advance, don't make me look bad in front of the gf i don't currently have.


I debadged because it was one of the few pieces of chrome on my AW e88. If you know bimmers, you would know what I drive anyway. In response to your points:

1. The n52 I wanted is under my hood. I'm quite happy with that.
2. If I'm having a good day, I'll gladly let you do what you want. Just don't hold me up. Your need to feel superior might have something to do with your lack of gf.
3. I won't be able to make you look bad if you drive appropriately. If you don't, that's on you.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

And

4. If you drive that M5 proud of the badge, do not show at a race track with it. Stick to cutting people off on the public road.

Otherwise, you might eat dust left by a guy in a 15 years old Golf


----------



## Metalheadrr3 (May 20, 2015)

I didn't realize it was such a divisive issue. I've taken the model badges off of every car I've owned, including my new BMW. I honestly like the look better and more specifically the symmetry on the back. I don't even like the look of single exhausts because they aren't symmetrical. But that's just me, and it's all purely aesthetics.


----------



## Pharaoh (Feb 2, 2006)

JimD1 said:


> I debadged because it was one of the few pieces of chrome on my AW e88. If you know bimmers, you would know what I drive anyway. In response to your points:
> 
> 1. The n52 I wanted is under my hood. I'm quite happy with that.
> 2. If I'm having a good day, I'll gladly let you do what you want. Just don't hold me up. Your need to feel superior might have something to do with your lack of gf.
> 3. I won't be able to make you look bad if you drive appropriately. If you don't, that's on you.


Im happy that you're happy about what you have under your hood. i didnt personally ask you about your feelings but whatever, you felt like you should share. good for you.:thumbup:

you already sound arrogant do to the fact that you feel superior over your gf. or having a gf gives you superiority somehow. ive only been single for less than 3 weeks. ive been looking down on others on the road forever. your logic is flawed and irrelevant to this argument. try again. :AF330i:

I have no idea what you're even attempting to say on #3.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> Im happy that you're happy about what you have under your hood. i didnt personally ask you about your feelings but whatever, you felt like you should share. good for you.:thumbup:
> 
> you already sound arrogant do to the fact that you feel superior over your gf. or having a gf gives you superiority somehow. ive only been single for less than 3 weeks. ive been looking down on others on the road forever. your logic is flawed and irrelevant to this argument. try again. :AF330i:
> 
> I have no idea what you're even attempting to say on #3.


I'm happy you're happy that he's happy about what he has under his hood. but I didn't personally ask you about your feelings about his feelings so whatever. good for you both. get a room!

:thumbup::angel::bigpimp:


----------



## Pharaoh (Feb 2, 2006)

u3b3rg33k said:


> I'm happy you're happy that he's happy about what he has under his hood. but I didn't personally ask you about your feelings about his feelings so whatever. good for you both. get a room!
> 
> :thumbup::angel::bigpimp:


how dare you use my own words against me!


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

:bawling::bawling::bawling::angel::brent:


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting thread.

I think some people, owners of all kinds of vehicles like to mod their car/truck.
Some do it for looks, some do it for performance, and some both.
And of course, some like it OEM.

I'm more of an OEM type guy, but who knows what I'll feel like 5 years from now.

Maybe I'll have first ever ///MX1 badged on the back, or maybe I'll plasti dip it,
or maybe I'll remove it, or maybe I'll slap a hello kitty sticker on the back.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

They should call it the X-line X1XdriveX35iX. that way you really know it's AWD, _and_ it pays homage to the original AWD BMW, the e30 325iX. the X comes after the i so you know it's fuel injected and AWD, not AWD injected.


----------



## Pharaoh (Feb 2, 2006)

u3b3rg33k said:


> They should call it the X-line X1XdriveX35iX. that way you really know it's AWD, _and_ it pays homage to the original AWD BMW, the e30 325iX. the X comes after the i so you know it's fuel injected and AWD, not AWD injected.


what's the point? people are just going to debadge it and you won't know what it is. :rofl::bigpimp:


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> what's the point? people are just going to debadge it and you won't know what it is. :rofl::bigpimp:


But will they leave the ///M front quarter panel badges?


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I was considering down-badging mine! Perhaps 320i badge!


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

316 badge!


----------



## Kylinski (Dec 13, 2014)

I have mat black badging on metalic black paint on my 650. (Subtle) 

You probably won't see my engine size as I pass but it's there to see IF you catch up = P 

My AC Schnitzer badge is also mat black = )


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Aesthetics... Looks 10x better IMO.


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

I am normally a debadger, as opposed to a rebadger. It looks better, is easier to clean and wax etc. the 435 is not debadged yet as I have not tired of hearing "beautiful car, I didn't know they made a 4 series.".

jumbo


----------



## mg650 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pharaoh said:


> all i know is this when it comes to debadging.
> 
> 1. we know your engine compartment is lacking when you debadge, you may say it's cleaner blah blah blah but we know you're ashamed and want to hide the fact.
> 2. I like to be 100% sure that is the case so I can cut you off and will be sure you wont be able to catch up and get revenge, a badged bmw clarifies this. (i like to look down on others on the road and feel superior)
> 3. if some how you happened to fool me and have a beast under your hood after i cut you off. I apologize in advance, don't make me look bad in front of the gf i don't currently have.


Love #3!!!!!!!!! Somehow reminds me of a vanity plate i saw on a nissan gt-r on the bronx river parkway a few weeks back "youdluze"


----------

